# Kurdish: Fliers from US Military to Iraqi People



## Josh_

*If the links do not work for you and you would like to see the pictures please send me a PM and I will attach the pictures to a PM to you.

I have a friend in the US army who was in Iraq. He sent me some fliers that the army has been distributing to the Iraqi people. They must be written in the Iraqi dialect because I cannot understand them. I was wondering if any of the Arabic speaking members might be able to understand them and translate them. I am curious as to what they say. 

Thanks for any help.

First flier:
front side
Back side

Second flier
Front side 
Back side (This picture might be disturbing to some.  Only click it if you want to.)

Third flier
  Front side 
  Back side

Fourth flier
  Front side 
  Back side  (This picture also contains an image that might be disturbing to some.  Only click if you want to.)


----------



## SofiaB

Hi Josh,
It is not Iraqi Arabic. It is Iraqi Kurdish


----------



## Josh_

Hmm.  I suspected that it might not be Arabic.  Do you have any idea what they say?


----------



## MarcB

http://www.namonet.com/dictionary.asp
http://www.ferheng.org/english.html
Perhaps these will help.http://hem.passagen.se/eramura/engelska/dictionary/h.htm


----------



## Josh_

Thanks for providing those, Mark.  Unfortunataly, they don't appear to accept Arabic text and I would not know where to begin in transliterating it into English.


----------



## badgrammar

I am really interested to find out what might be printed on such fliers (flyers?), I hope someone will be able to translate...


----------



## MarcB

Badgrammar but good speller flier= one that flies flyer=advertising circular.


----------



## Jana337

MarcB said:
			
		

> Badgrammar but good speller flier= one that flies flyer=advertising circular.


Actually, Marc, I was curious so I checked it in a dictionary: Both flier and flyer are acceptable for an advertising circular.

Jana


----------



## Tisia

Hello MarcB and Josh Adkins. Sorry I hadn't checked my email for a while. The fliers are in Kurdish. Before every thing I have to say that I have done only a translator's work and have a totally different point of view of what is happening in Iraq. So this is only a blind translation with no personal interest attached:

  Flier 1, Front Side

   -Help us to free Iraq from terrorists and all those who causing sabotage

   What saboteurs do against us:


   -Do not help us succeed in the peace process
   -Their actions are ruining the image of Islam
   -They don’t have some one to be trusted according to Islamic values.
   -Abuse Iraqi people
   -Kill Children and Women
   -Are more violent than Saddam
   - 

   Flier 1, Back Side

_It is difficult to read flier 1, Back Side._ _It seems it is written by someone who doesn’t speak Kurdish well._ Any way, it is an announcement for Iraqi people to know the terrorists and how the pose a danger against kids, fathers, mothers and generally people.

   Flier 2, Front Side

   It is another announcement for people to contact police if they notice suspicious people:
   -Call now! 
   -End the terrorists violations in your neighborhood 
   -Report on terrorists, saboteurs and guilty peoples to the Police and coalition forces coordination office JCC

   Flier 2, Back Side

   -The terrorists kill more Iraqis than the coalition forces
   -They kill the Iraqi police, the only peacekeepers and ones who secure your lives.
   -They destroy you peace and hamper you success to make Iraq a terrible place to live in.

   Flier 3, Front Side

   -Save your kids against any harm
   -_Some thing here that doesn’t read well._

   Flier 3, Back Side

   -Do not help the terrorists and thugs since they are to kill your kids
   -Report on them to police and coalition forces coordination office in order to be able to keep you safe and free


   Flier 4, Front Side

-Report on suspicious or guilty people to the police and coalition forces coordination office. You information secures your community and you might get an award.

   Flier 4, Back Side

   -Innocent Iraqis are killed every day because of terrorist acts
- Don’t live in fear of terrorists.

Regards and nice to join you again
Tisia


----------



## MarcB

good job Tisia!!
Thanks.


----------



## Josh_

Very interesting indeed. Thanks for your help, Tisia!


----------



## drei_lengua

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> *If the links do not work for you and you would like to see the pictures please send me a PM and I will attach the pictures to a PM to you.
> 
> I have a friend in the US army who was in Iraq. He sent me some fliers that the army has been distributing to the Iraqi people. They must be written in the Iraqi dialect because I cannot understand them. I was wondering if any of the Arabic speaking members might be able to understand them and translate them. I am curious as to what they say.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> First flier:
> front side
> Back side
> 
> Second flier
> Front side
> Back side (This picture might be disturbing to some. Only click it if you want to.)
> 
> Third flier
> Front side
> Back side
> 
> Fourth flier
> Front side
> Back side  (This picture also contains an image that might be disturbing to some. Only click if you want to.)


 
Hello Josh,
Does the military know that these flyers have been distributed on this forum?  Did the military release these flyers to the general public?  I was just curious.  

Drei


----------



## cuchuflete

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Hello Josh,
> Does the military know that these flyers have been distributed on this forum? Did the military release these flyers to the general public? I was just curious.
> 
> Drei



Let's clarify a few facts:

1. What military?  Do you know that these were prepared by a military force, or is that hearsay?  
2. These flyers have not been 'distributed on this forum'.  Links to another web site have been provided.
3. If these flyers, in physical form, have been distributed in Iraq, then they are certainly in the hands of "the general public" in that country.  There would be no reason to think that this is secret material, if it is publically distributed in Iraq.

I'm just curious why you asked these questions?  If these materials were prepared by the U.S. military forces or so-called coalition forces in Iraq, is there any reason why the text should not be easily available to interested parties, such as the taxpayers who support those military forces?

Certainly the materials would already be known to any enemies of the Iraqi, US, or coalition military forces.


----------



## drei_lengua

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Let's clarify a few facts:
> 
> 1. What military? *The Army is mentioned above. *Do you know that these were prepared by a military force, or is that hearsay? *Does my question imply the former or the latter? I am just asking clarifying questions. If I knew the answers I wouldn't be asking, would I?*
> 2. These flyers have not been 'distributed on this forum'. Links to another web site have been provided. *You sound like Bill Clinton in "it depends on what the meaning of "is" is". Putting links to a website is distributing them on this forum. Please tell me how this is not so. *
> 3. If these flyers, in physical form, have been distributed in Iraq, then they are certainly in the hands of "the general public" in that country. There would be no reason to think that this is secret material, if it is publically distributed in Iraq. *cuchuflete, you have a valid point. If some Iraqi wanted to distribute the flyers, by all means, let it happen. However, it appears from the information thus far that a soldier from the U.S. Army has distributed this information to a buddy. *
> 
> I'm just curious why you asked these questions? If these materials were prepared by the U.S. military forces or so-called coalition forces in Iraq, is there any reason why the text should not be easily available to interested parties, such as the taxpayers who support those military forces? *War should be secretive. Too much information leaks out that damages the efforts. I know that at one point reporters were revealing troop locations.*
> 
> Certainly the materials would already be known to any enemies of the Iraqi, US, or coalition military forces. *Again, let's err on the side of caution and secrecy. If an enemy wants to gather the information from the flyers and put them on the forum, so be it. But let me ask you this? Do you think the military would approve of a soldier making it easy to access such material?*


 
Please see my answers above.
Drei


----------



## MarcB

Drei,
Your concerns are comendable. However releasing information that can put lives in danger, such as troop locations are not the same as showing publically distributed flyers. If the opposite side wants to see them they can easily do so.They do not need this forum. Also they are requesting collaboration which is seen on TV nightly in most places,so I do not think any classified information is being released here. I openeda cultural discussion thread base on this one which is a request for translation. So please comment there if you wish.
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Josh_

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Let's clarify a few facts:
> 
> 1. What military? Do you know that these were prepared by a military force, or is that hearsay?


I answered this question here.


> 2. These flyers have not been 'distributed on this forum'. Links to another web site have been provided.


It case it is relevant, these pictures are linked from my photobucket (an online image hosting service) account. I scanned the original flyers (given to me my my friend Robert) and uploaded them to my photobucket account and linked them here. Before I did this I discussed it with a moderator, via PM, to get his opinion, and to see what the appropriate form of posting them on the forum would be.


> 3. If these flyers, in physical form, have been distributed in Iraq, then they are certainly in the hands of "the general public" in that country. There would be no reason to think that this is secret material, if it is publically distributed in Iraq.
> I'm just curious why you asked these questions? If these materials were prepared by the U.S. military forces or so-called coalition forces in Iraq, is there any reason why the text should not be easily available to interested parties, such as the taxpayers who support those military forces?
> 
> Certainly the materials would already be known to any enemies of the Iraqi, US, or coalition military forces.


Yes, I agree. They were meant for the general public, so there is no secret here. Had you not answered Drei's query I would have.

I'm sure if I have done something wrong the FBI or US military will be knocking on my door.


----------



## Josh_

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Please see my answers above.
> Drei


I really don't understand what the problem is. it is common knowledge that the US military is fighting terrorists/insergents in Iraq. Part of that battle is propaganda and that's what these fliers are. These flyers are not giving any information to the enemies. In fact, seeing that they were distributed in Iraq the enemy was probably aware of them long before we, here in the Western world, were. War should be secretive, but these flyers do not fit into the secretive category. As I said it is no secret that the military is fighting terrorists and trying to win over the Iraqi public. This is not sensitive information. I am not trying to distribute these either nor do I have an agenda other than wondering what the translation is.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi DL,
Many of our respective questions and answers have been addressed already, in this thread and the one opened by MarcB.

Hence, I'll limit any comments to material not yet covered.



> 1. What military? *The Army is mentioned above. *Do you know that these were prepared by a military force, or is that hearsay? *Does my question imply the former or the latter? I am just asking clarifying questions. If I knew the answers I wouldn't be asking, would I? Strictly as a point of grammar, you wrote as if it were a sure thing.  I was questioning whether attribution to the army was a known fact, or a supposition.  I too was asking a clarifying question.*
> 2. These flyers have not been 'distributed on this forum'. Links to another web site have been provided. *You sound like Bill Clinton in "it depends on what the meaning of "is" is". Putting links to a website is distributing them on this forum. Please tell me how this is not so. Should I reply by saying you sound like Strom Thurmond?  No...we can let the Senators have their fun.  Distributing means lots of things, and by law, as well as common sense, referencing another site is not distribution.  It certainly is
> a means of providing easy access...so you get half a loaf, and your choice of "is" definitions.
> * 3. If these flyers, in physical form, have been distributed in Iraq, then they are certainly in the hands of "the general public" in that country. There would be no reason to think that this is secret material, if it is publically distributed in Iraq. *cuchuflete, you have a valid point. If some Iraqi wanted to distribute the flyers, by all means, let it happen. However, it appears from the information thus far that a soldier from the U.S. Army has distributed this information to a buddy. Plain and simple, this stuff has been made public by somebody, so the entire debate is moot.  If the US Army wanted some of this material put on car bumpers, that's hardly a sign they considered it sensitive or secret, is it?  Passing out pamphlets says that the stuff is intended for widespread civilian consumption.
> Should we wait for a Fox News reporter to tell us about it, and how badly translated this stuff is (and badly written?), or see it on Al-Jazeera?  What if your tax dollars paid some sub-contractor from Halliburton to write and distribute it on behalf of the US Army?  What's the difference?  Public is public.  Period.
> *
> I'm just curious why you asked these questions? If these materials were prepared by the U.S. military forces or so-called coalition forces in Iraq, is there any reason why the text should not be easily available to interested parties, such as the taxpayers who support those military forces? *War should be secretive. Too much information leaks out that damages the efforts. I know that at one point reporters were revealing troop locations.  Horsefeathers and twaddle!  If war should be secretive, why does the US military have "embedded" reporters along for the ride?
> If reporters were revealing troop locations, they should be sent home, and if they committed a crime along the way they should be prosecuted.  General secretive paranoia doesn't help any war effort.  This is material that was designed for public distribution.  It's not battle plans and targeting info.   GW Bush is still keeping the
> WMD facts from us. Is that helping any war effort?  Or, is that secrecy weakening public support for the military, and thus damaging their efforts?
> *
> Certainly the materials would already be known to any enemies of the Iraqi, US, or coalition military forces. *Again, let's err on the side of caution and secrecy. If an enemy wants to gather the information from the flyers and put them on the forum, so be it. But let me ask you this? Do you think the military would approve of a soldier making it easy to access such material?* *You and I prefer to err differently. The military might have preferred that photos of abuse of prisoners was kept secret.  Had it not been revealed, it might be going on today.  Win the hearts and minds of the Iraqi people by that kind of behavior?  More likely it creates more insurgents.  Secrecy is not always your friend. The military of any nation is never above manipulating the press, especially in wartime.  The military may or may not approve of a soldier making publically distributed material available to those who pay for it.  According to the US Constitution, they are not supposed to have any political role or position, and as this is not military information, they should have no opinion or policy about the disemination of the material.  *



Shall we agree to disagree?


----------



## Tisia

Hi

I think there is no problem in distributing them here from a secrecy point of you. These are adds and announcements and are shown as well on many Arabic and international TV channels. For the irony, just these fliers somehow justify what US is doing in Iraq so they shouldn't be bothered by it. 

Tisia


----------

